# Rabbit won't leave her cage



## PuckWrangler (Jan 29, 2010)

Name: Puck

Age: less than one year. Probably about 6 months

Breed: unknown, but probably dutch mix

Issue: I let my rabbit out every night for at least two hours, and she's usually very happy to get out. Tonight she is just sitting in her litter box with the cage door open, and not coming out. I tried to lure her out with some romaine, and after about 5 minutes of it sitting on the floor she's finally started munching on it. She has food and water, nothing unusual has happened since yesterday when she was last out and acting normally, running around, laying on the floor and being mischeivous. I listened to her stomach yesterday (I check most days just to be sure) and it was making the usual gurgling digestive noises. Pooping and peeing has been normal as well.

It's 11pm, so the vet is closed, so I can't call. I am going to at least call the vet in the morning when I wake up to see if they'd like me to bring her in, but in the mean time I wondered if anyone had any ideas about what the issue might be.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 29, 2010)

You are already observing her which is the best thing to do. 

I would give about 1cc dose of simethicone just in case it could be a mild gas attack.


----------



## PuckWrangler (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't even know what simethiconeis so I'm sure I don't have it in the house anywhere.

Here's an update though: Most signs pointed to a blockage (apparent discomfort when trying to lay on her side, lack of stomach gurgling), so I rubbed her belly and got her to lick a few drops of olive oil. She also drank a bit of water from a bowl I put down. She has peed and pooped. The first set of droppings were very small and irregularly shaped and very wet. The second set was a bit larger, but still smaller than normal, dry like normal droppings, and more regularly shaped. She seems to be able to lay on her side now (she flopped on her side when I rubbed her nose, which is normal for her) and I have heard just a few gurgles when I listened again.


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would not give her any more oil. Rabbits don't really get hair balls or blockages like a cat would. And oil should be avoided because it will prevent the matter in her digestive tract from absorbing water and that can cause a blockage. You want to hydrate the gi tract if it slows down.

Hydration is most important at this time. Give her some veggies soaked in water or get her to drink some extra water.

Simethicone is the active ingredient in most gas medicines. Often with rabbits a liquid baby formulation is used because it is easiest to give to them by syringe. However, adult formulations can be used too. The only active ingredient should be simethicone though. It helps the gas bubbles to pull together and makes them much easier to pass.

It sounds to me like she's got some gas by that body language rather than a blockage. She's probably a bit uncomfortable and some gas medicine with fluids would really help her out right now.

-Dawn


----------



## PuckWrangler (Jan 29, 2010)

I haven't given her any more oil, so no worries there. I've been told the oil will help lubricate a blockage and help it pass. That was the thought process on that one. I'll soak a few veggies and see if she'll eat them. She appears to be improving. She was moving around a bit more until the heater turned on. Now she's parked under my chair by the vent (her second favorite spot).


----------



## PuckWrangler (Jan 29, 2010)

She's moving around a lot more and eating her hay. She won't eat her veggies though.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 29, 2010)

Water yes, oil no. 

Anything in the digestive tract has to be fibrous and hydrated to move through normally, the school of thought is that oil can coat a mass and not allow the hydration which can be counter productive. 

Best thing is canned pumpkin and any Simethicone-based gas med, which includes Mylanta, Gas-X, etc, or better yet, Infacol, My Baby Gas Relief Drops, etc. The drops may be easier to administer. 

Trying to increase the hay and water is also the way to go. If you can't get her drinking, try a few tablespoons of juice in a bowl of water. 

Mild exercise and tummy rubs should really help as well. 

Sounds like a temporary upset, she should be fine. 

The pumpkin is actually your best bet if you can get some. All bunnies should be introduced to bits of it early so it comes off like a treat. 

The wet fiber will set a rocky GI tract straight in no time. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heat probably feels good. Ever get really bad gas and put a heating pad on your tummy? Feels good, lol.

The thought behind the oil helping lubricate comes from the way dog and cat tummies work. Since rabbits are hind gut fermentors, their digestive system works very differently. Most of the digestion is done in the cecum. Oil just coats what is in a bunnies tummy, and does not allow moisture in. A dry mass is way harder to pass than a soft moist mass.

Gentle tummy rubs will also help her to pass gas if she will let you. An electric tooth brush can be used to vibrate on her tummy which can also help move gas out. 

Fluids, gentle massage, and a bit of heat will help her the most.

Also, do your best to not stress out! Hard when our babies are sick, but she will pick up on your panic and that can stress her out more. 

-Dawn


----------



## PuckWrangler (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay, so far I've done everything but the gas medications. She's acting more normal now, just not quite perfect yet. She isn't racing around the room or binkying, but that could be because she's still slightly uncomfortable from the blackage/gas.


----------

